# Primary School Tutor



## skotrds (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello I am looking for some recommendations on a primary school tutor in reach of the Greens / Marina area. We're looking for someone around the Grade III scale. Thanks for any suggestions!!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

skotrds said:


> Hello I am looking for some recommendations on a primary school tutor in reach of the Greens / Marina area. We're looking for someone around the Grade III scale. Thanks for any suggestions!!!!!



Have a look in the classifieds. There is an ad for a personal tutor who may be able to assist. Might be worth emailing her.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

my wife had this made available to her through her work. They found the tutor, set up a meeting time, and brought them to the house to work with my son. so you might want to check out and see if your work offers this.

you can use dubizzle and search for tutors, this is one I found with a quick search

Dubizzle.com - Dubai Jobs - Jobs Wanted - Recent graduate available to tutor for British Primary/Secondary School Curriculum


----------



## skotrds (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the leads. I've seen and emailed a few adverts but had no replies yet. I'll try the one from Dubizzle. 

Recommendations from anyone experienced with a tutor certainly help; trusting part of my son's education to a 'stranger' makes me slightly nervous as we're using a 'distance' programme at the moment because entering the UAE education system is a nightmare (transfer documents that we just can't get!!!)

Thanks!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Want to talk about a nightmare, try having a child with a disability like Autism or MS, ect... Dubai is horrible with special education. But I suppose everyone has thier own story.

Goodluck mate, hope you find what you are after. Try Elphaba's person in the classifieds as I have heard she is a great tutor.


----------



## skotrds (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks MB I will be sure to call the Tutor today! The Emirates can be a challenge to live in that's for sure! Though it has a charm at times. Appreciate the quick responses! Best of luck!


----------

